

How people screw up on their product demos - rmason
https://ryanleask.wordpress.com/2013/07/28/9-ways-people-screw-up-their-product-demos/

======
shailesh
Good list. To complement this article, I highly recommend "Demoing Software
for Fun & Profit" by Dave Winer. There are pretty good tips in it.

[http://scripting.com/davenet/1995/01/04/demoingsoftwareforfu...](http://scripting.com/davenet/1995/01/04/demoingsoftwareforfunprofi.html)

------
pestaa
I disagree with #9. Maybe Bill was on vacation, broke his arm and stayed in
hospital for a full month. Of course he's underperforming.

The data is there for you to query. There should be pointers to begin with,
but the software should never make business decisions for you.

If the business analyst needs an hour to find the data, then the interface is
too complicated, or the analyst did not learn how to use the software in the
first place.

Please don't make me write software that can replace your business analyst.

~~~
obeleask
There are many ways to get around this issue. Alerts/notifications based on
thresholds being exceeded is one. Another is to start with a dashboard that
highlights the major issues for you to look at. Another is to have a
marker/icon next to any figure that needs your attention (ala Stephen Few
style).

There is nothing wrong with investigative analytics. I'm not saying slice and
dice is a bad thing - just there are much better ways to open your BI demo.

------
slantyyz
Having spent some years in business intelligence, point #9 especially hits
home.

Just about everyone I know who has delivered a canned Cognos demo has done
that exact drill down example.

------
kyriakos
Bottomline: Developers don't use their own product in the same context that
the end user will. Which means the end user won't get the right picture if the
developer does the demo.

